
Comic book archive - fwn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comic_book_archive
======
fwn
The reason I find this interesting:

> Comic book archive files are not a distinct file format; only the file name
> extension differs from a standard file of the given archive type.

It's a standard that emerged from the need to find a way to store and transfer
comic book images in a single file. It is as open as the archive format you
choose to use and doesn't need any special software to be viewed. It even can
be modified by everyone who obtains it.

